# Air Gordon



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

he looks like one tough mofo. good pick paxson. this is exactly what we need on this team.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

when Gordon has a chance doesn't he usually lay it up rather than dunk it? I honestly don't know, can someone fill me in? I guess from the pics it looks like he's a dunker, but we also have pics of Hinrich dunking when we all know he would lay it up more than half the time... what's the story on Gordon?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Thats what we need, a guy who takes it strong to the hoop and can finish. I think he will have no trouble scoring at this level. He already has one nearly unguardable move. He starts to drive, and when the defender is back on his heels trying to stay in front, he rises straight out of his dribble and elevates really high for his jumpshot. Its pretty amazing, one second he is dribbling, and then seemingly without hesitating one bit to gather himself or grasp the ball, he is up there with the jumper. The defender is helpless because you can't really jump that well to challenge a shot when you are backpeddling.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Thanks... this gives me a nice avatar for the other site.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

gordon is the next MJ a shorter MJ though. must history repeat itself, 2 "cant miss" big men drafted 1,2 , we bulls picked up an ultra athletic guard. does that sound familiar to u?


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> gordon is the next MJ a shorter MJ though. must history repeat itself, 2 "cant miss" big men drafted 1,2 , we bulls picked up an ultra athletic guard. does that sound familiar to u?


Sith, man, put down the crack pipe.

calling Gordon the next MJ? 

whatever Kool-Aid you're drinking, just don't share it with the whole colony in Guyana, okay?

:uhoh:

Gordon's a nice player, but best case scenario, he's a rich man's Jason Terry. let's not get carried away here.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> Sith, man, put down the crack pipe.
> 
> ...


hehe, actually the jason terry comparison is closer to the worst case scenario than best. ok maybe hes not the next MJ, but he could be a half bibby half iverson type of player.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

btw, im going to order my ben gordon jersery soon enough.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

"rich man's Jason Terry" would indicate an improved version thereof, which would be close to (though probably not quite) Baron Davis territory. i'd be pretty happy with that.


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

If Jay Bilas is right, he's "Baron Davis with a jumpshot". Heck, I'd be happy with Baron Davis, period. I think this kid is a gem.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Thats pretty cool, Gordon and Jordan's names are similar. 
Their game isn't though.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

We should nickname him "Flash" or Slash" Gordon.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> gordon is the next MJ a shorter MJ though. must history repeat itself, 2 "cant miss" big men drafted 1,2 , we bulls picked up an ultra athletic guard. does that sound familiar to u?


Okafor is Bowie
Howard is dream.:yes:


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> We should nickname him "Flash" or Slash" Gordon.


Flash for sure. I like it.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> Okafor is Bowie
> Howard is dream.:yes:


Other way around.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I see Gordon as another Gilbert Arenas which is not bad. If I felt he were another Baron Davis I would have no regrets about giving Phoenix the compensation they got. Question, do you give up an opportunity to get a relatively high lottery pick in next year's draft (1-3 protected) for Gilbert Arenas when you have other major needs?


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> when Gordon has a chance doesn't he usually lay it up rather than dunk it? I honestly don't know, can someone fill me in? I guess from the pics it looks like he's a dunker, but we also have pics of Hinrich dunking when we all know he would lay it up more than half the time... what's the story on Gordon?



Gordon's more explosive, especially jumping off two feet. He will dunk the ball with more power and flash. I think Hinrich's a little bit quicker laterally and I've only seen him dunking off of one leg.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> Flash for sure. I like it.


Me too!  

I was given that nickname over 20 years ago!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>charlietyra</b>!
> I see Gordon as another Gilbert Arenas which is not bad. If I felt he were another Baron Davis I would have no regrets about giving Phoenix the compensation they got. Question, do you give up an opportunity to get a relatively high lottery pick in next year's draft (1-3 protected) for Gilbert Arenas when you have other major needs?


Charlie,

We might of gave up a space in next years lottery but we will have a 20 year old Deng that has a year under his belt. I could care less if next years pick is #1, Paxson was proactive and he got a quality kid in Deng. Here's a what if, what if Deng stayed in school another year and increased his draft position?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

> Here's a what if, what if Deng stayed in school another year and increased his draft position?


Bingo


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

We already have air.....Jordan

Why not "Trust your Gordon fisherman"


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> We already have air.....Jordan
> 
> Why not "Trust your Gordon fisherman"


:laugh:


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>charlietyra</b>!
> I see Gordon as another Gilbert Arenas which is not bad. If I felt he were another Baron Davis I would have no regrets about giving Phoenix the compensation they got. Question, do you give up an opportunity to get a relatively high lottery pick in next year's draft (1-3 protected) for Gilbert Arenas when you have other major needs?


A Gordon/Arenas comparison is interesting. They are both fit to play the 1 and 2 but have more of a 1's body. They can both score in a variety of ways. Can anyone who has a better handle on these 2 players make a more comprehensive comparison? Who shoots better? Who is stronger? Quicker? More athletic? I think we all know who has a better attitude.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think a better player to compare Ben to in terms of styles of play is Baron Davis.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I think a better player to compare Ben to in terms of styles of play is Baron Davis.


I liken Ben more to Joe Dumars.....he's a LOT stronger than Baron Davis.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Let me get this right LB. You think that Gordon is A LOT stronger than Baron Davis? Maybe you can argue that he's as strong. It'd be pretty hard to convince anyone that he's a little stronger than Baron. But there's no way Gordon is A LOT stronger than Baron Davis. Baron is without a question a rare combination of strength and speed that in my mind, no other NBA point guard posseses unless you're counting LeBron James as a point guard.

Unless you have some stats from combine results, I'll say that Baron is stronger and maybe even quicker than Ben.

EDIT: LB, if you were being sarcastic, I apologize.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> I liken Ben more to Joe Dumars.....he's a LOT stronger than Baron Davis.


Alot stronger than Baron Davis!?!?!?!?..What!? As strong as BD looks and how he physically plays the perimeter?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Well Ben Gordon benches 400 pounds. There are some big ten linebackers that can't do that.....


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

400's alot..where did you hear that? He should've hit more reps on his 185 bench press if that reputation's true.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*More fun with numbers*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2004-04-13-gordon-announcement_x.htm

Gordon's stock should rise when NBA teams start working players out. <B>He bench presses <FONT COLOR=ff0000>300 pounds</FONT></B>, has a 39-inch vertical leap and great range on his jumper.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: More fun with numbers*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2004-04-13-gordon-announcement_x.htm
> 
> Gordon's stock should rise when NBA teams start working players out. <B>He bench presses <FONT COLOR=ff0000>300 pounds</FONT></B>, has a 39-inch vertical leap and great range on his jumper.


David Shuster said THE MORNING of the draft on the SCORE that he benched 400 to Murph and Fred.

Even if it's 300....that's a lot. Guys it's really why I'm so excited. No one is backing Ben Gordon down. Not like people here think or even close


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> We should nickname him "Flash" or Slash" Gordon.


"Flash Gordon" belongs to Tom Gordon, formerly the closer of the Cubs and White Sox and currently a relief pitcher for the New York Yankees; plus, he once held the record for most consecutive save opportunities converted, now broken by Eric Gagne.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

"Flash Gordon" belongs to Flash Gordon, the man who saved the Earth from the grips of Ming the Merciless. Ming, as you no doubt recall, tried to suck all of the nitrogen out of the Earth's atmosphere. But for Flash there would be no Bulls chat room.

I just want to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: More fun with numbers*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> David Shuster said THE MORNING of the draft on the SCORE that he benched 400 to Murph and Fred.
> ...


There also was a misquote on CLTV that claimed Deng has a 9 foot wingspan, whereas instead it's actually his standing reach.

9ft wingspan? :laugh:


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I've watched tons of Ben Gordon and tons of Gilbert Arenas, Gordon was my favorite player in College and Arenas is my favorite player in the NBA. Their totally different players. They both have different styles, attitudes, and strengths/weaknesses. Gilbert is more fancy and cocky, and Gordon is more the 'silent assassin' type. Both are explosive to the hoop, Gordon has a higher vertical while Arenas has a bigger wingspan and is faster. Gordon has a better midrange game and Gilbert has a better longball. 

Baron Davis is an interesting comparison. Gordon is obviously a better shooter than Baron, but B Diddy has better overall PG skills than Benny. Baron is a better passer and ball handler than Gordon. I don't think Gordon is ever going to be that 3-point shot happy.

Gordon is more similar to Chauncey Billups IMO. As far as attitude, approach to the game, shooting and slashing, I think Billups is his best comparison.

Gordon is going to be successful though. He's my pick for Rookie of the Year. I would expect something like 15-18ppg, 4-5 assists, and 3-4 rebounds. I wouldn't expect him to immediately be a good defender or shoot a high percentage, Duhan was getting by him pretty easily, but he'll be alright cause he works hard.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: More fun with numbers*



> Orignally posted by <b>SpartanBull</b>!
> If Jay Bilas is right, he's "Baron Davis with a jumpshot".





> Orignally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> David Shuster said THE MORNING of the draft on the SCORE that he benched 400 to Murph and Fred.





> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> There also was a misquote on CLTV that claimed Deng has a 9 foot wingspan, whereas instead it's actually his standing reach.


Hyperbole...it's what's for dinner. :laugh:


----------

